# Bern's new FL-1 road helmet with MIPs



## smiley1 (Mar 31, 2015)

How about fit with sunglasses? I have a POC Octal and it is horrible with anything other than POC sunglasses. I can understand that there are so many different types of sunglasses that it is impossible to try them all, but how about some of the most common? Oakley Jawbones for example? I also have a Smith Forefront and it plays nice with every pair of sunnies I have tried.


----------

